# Tool zum Kopieren von Dateilisten



## Hale (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

nach langer Zeit mit Google und einigen Tools habe ich es nicht geschafft eine zufriedenstellende Lösung zu finden. 

Mein Ziel ist es ein Tool zu finden, welches eine Dateiliste(als .txt) bekommt und diese Dateien aus einem Verzeichnis ins ein anderes Verzeichnis kopiert, incl. Unterordner. Das ganze klingt zuerst einmal einfach. Jedoch beinhaltet das Quellverzeichnis alle Dateien und Ordner, welche ich benötige, aber auch welche die ich nicht benötige. Dieses Quellverzeichnis möchte ich dann in mehrere Verzeichnisse aufteilen, wofür ich mir .txt Dateilisten erstellt habe. Die Dateien sollen jeden Tag aufs neue kopiert werden, da sie täglich erneuert werden.

Hier mal ein bsp. einer Dateiliste:

```
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsl\Rueckmeldung_Mapping.xsl
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-01.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-02.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-03.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-04.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-05.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Datei-06.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\xsd\Task_Report_1.xsd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\deinstall.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\deuser.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\evo_install.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\evo_report.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\install.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\report.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\WTS\user.wts
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\ServerController.exe
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\ServerController.exe.config
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Server.exe
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Server.exe.config
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Server.xml
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Server_Install.cmd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Server_Uninstall.cmd
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Paused.ico
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Running.ico
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Stopped.ico
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Needed.dll
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Needed-01.dll
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Needed-02.dll
\\MeinServer\MeinQuellverzeichnis\Thumbs.db
```

Es ist zwingend notwendig, dass die Ordnerstruktur mit erstellt wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Hale


----------



## tombe (24. Oktober 2012)

1) Warum sind in der Textdatei auch die Dateien aufgelistet die nicht benötigt werden und wie sind diese dann gekennzeichnet? Nimm doch einfach nur die Dateien auf, die gesichert werden sollen.

2) Keine Ahnung worin der Sinn besteht aber nimm doch einfach ein Programm zur Datensicherung und wähle da die entsprechenden Dateien aus oder gib an das alle Dateien gesichert werden an denen seit der letzten Sicherung was geändert wurde.


----------



## Hale (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo tombe,

1.)
In den Textdateien sind nur die Dateien drin, welche ich in einem jeweiligen Ordner haben möchte.
Daher habe ich ja mehrere Textdateien.

2.)
Es handelt sind alles in allem um mehrere 1000 Dateien, welche ich nicht jeden Tag manuell erneut kopieren möchte. 
Des Weiteren möchte ich ein sehr großes Verzeichnis in mehrere einzelne Verzeichnisse aufsplitten, wobei ich diese dann jedoch wieder zusammenführen möchte, an anderer Stelle so, dass der eigentliche Ordner wiederhergestellt ist. Das klingt vielleicht etwas unnötig, jedoch benötige ich genau diese Verfahrensweise für einen bestimmten Prozessablauf, da dieser verschiedene "Features" hat, welche gewartet werden müssen und sonst nur schwer auseinander zu halten sind. 

Gruß
Hale


----------



## tombe (24. Oktober 2012)

Schau dir mal die Beiträge auf dieser Seite an.

Da ist in einem Beitrag (im unteren Drittel der Seite) die Rede von AutoIt. Damit könntest du dir eventuell selber etwas passendes basteln.


----------



## ikosaeder (26. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt einen Grund, warum ich Linux bevorzuge.
Google mal nach Cygwin und rsync.
Cygwin ist ein Linux-Emulator für Windows, und rsync ein Programm, das Verzeichnissbäume synchronisiert und dabei auch die Verzeichnisstruktur übernimmt. Mit Hilfe von Excludedateien, kannst du die Dateien/Verzeichnisse ausschließen, die nicht gesynct werden sollen. Das ganze lässt sich dann mit cron automatisieren. Es werden dabei nur Dateien kopiert, die sich geändert haben.
Ansonsten, wenn du unbedingt mit einer Dateiliste arbeiten willst:
Du kannst eine leere Ordnerstruktur mit einem Befehl wie:

```
find Quelle -type d -print | sed "s?^Quelle****" | xargs mkdir
```
kopieren (im Zielverzeichnis ausführen) und dann die Dateien mit 
	
	
	



```
cp Quelle/Subordner/Datei Ziel/Subordner/Datei
```
 in die Ordner 
kopieren. Quelle ist dabei der Pfad zum übergeordneten Quellverzeichnis und Ziel das entsprechende Zielverzeichnis.


----------

